# Are you washing your hands?  What else are you doing?



## Ronni (Mar 13, 2020)

I refuse to get hysterical about Covid-19.  I refuse to over-react.  I haven't wiped out my local stores of toilet paper, paper towels, sanitizer or disinfectant wipes.  I'm not hoarding same.  I'm not wearing a mask.

I'm working so I'm in and out of a couple different homes each day, because of my client base.  I'm running errands, seeing the folks I normally see, going where I normally go.  I am however taking what I consider reasonable precautions.  

I have a bottle of hand sanitizer in my car and in my purse, and wipes.   First thing I do when I get back in my car from anywhere is I sanitize my hands and my steering wheel, and wipe down my phone and the handles of my purse and my lunch box.  I wash my hands frequently while I'm in my clients homes and am very aware of what I'm touching.   I'm not using public restrooms. I've upped the supplements I take that target boosting my immunity.   I'm not shaking hands. I've given everyone in the house a container of hand sanitizer and requested and reminded that they use the stuff at least before they come inside the house from work or errands or anything else.  

I am trying really hard to not touch my face but OMG I had NO idea how frequently I do that until I really started focusing on that!!!  Surely I'm not the only one who struggles???  If you'd have asked me before I became hyper vigilant about it, I would have assured you I hardly ever touch my face.  Man was I wrong.  I have so many habits that I had no idea about.  I rest my chin and mouth on my hands, rest my fingers on my lips, rub my nose, rub my eyes or a corner of one eye pretty much every time I adjust my glasses, rub my whole face randomly, hold my cheek in the palm of my hand.....I mean, it's ridiculous!  And most of that is unconscious.  

I don't have the luxury of hunkering down and staying put, so like I said....reasonable precautions.  

What about you?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 13, 2020)

For the last ten years or so, I've been more conscious of not exposing myself to bacteria, I always use wipes on the shopping carts when available.  I guess people have been stealing those wipes, they had a sign to go to customer service counter for cart wipe, and that's what I did. Yesterday I stocked up on some extra food at the Kroger supermarket just in case we have to stay home for awhile.  It seems like changes are happening fast, lots of schools shutting down, lots of events canceled, etc.  I am always prepared for an emergency if I need to stay home for anything or deal with power outages, etc.

I also have been taking a lot of supplements daily, have done that for decades and it's served me well.  I can't remember the last time I had a cold, been many, many years.  Haven't had the flu in decades, last time was when I was still getting annual flu shots, which I no longer get.  I try to keep my immune system strong, if I get sick chances are my husband will too.  Supplement wise I'm taking an additional 1,000mg of Vitamin C.

I have been washing my hands more, although I always washed them first thing after I got home from shopping.  I never used hand sanitizer at home, looked to pick some up at the store but there's none to be found, so will do without it.  Yesterday at the store there were some people coughing and sneezing, as usual, so I do plan to avoid going out around people unless I have to.  I'll still take my dog out for his walks at the park every day, and chat with folks there or neighbors as usual.  Just will not be too close if possible.

I had a hair cut a couple of weeks ago, when I wasn't thinking too much about Covid-19.  The woman who took care of me had a bad cold, she was sneezing, her nose was red and stuffed, always clearing her scratchy throat.  She said she just took some medicine and had a sore throat.  I tried not to talk too much to her and just get it over with.  My husband said I should have refused to let her take care of me and ask for someone else, but I've never overreacted to such things.  Now, I'd be a bit more careful and might have kept my distance from her.  Honestly, if I was that sick and my job involved serving the public, I would have stayed home.

I am wiping down counters and sinks a bit more than I used to, doing door knobs, etc.  My husband doesn't leave the house much because he has leg issues and has trouble walking, so I try to keep him healthy too.  

Hoping you and everyone here stays healthy and avoids this virus.  I really hope it fades soon and things can get back to normal again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 13, 2020)

Yes, I have been washing my hands.  I also have hand sanitizer and an extra bottle of isopropyl alcohol and a bottle of aloe vera gel to make more.  I have put some hand sanitizer in my purse, too.

Not going to let this scare get to me today...have had some anxiety over it but feeling good today.  @SeaBreeze thank you, I hope things will get normal soon, too!


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 13, 2020)

I've been dumping vitamins and working out currently emphasizing cardio and strength vs power. I have added Vitamin D supplements a few more times a week. 

The biggest cleaning change is wiping down my car steering wheel with a damp cloth soaked in water and bleach. I wipe down all the handles, knobs, buttons etc that I touch daily. I clean most handles inside the house a more frequently now. And I find myself stopping in public restrooms to wash my hands more frequently  when out as well.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 13, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> I've been dumping vitamins and working out currently emphasizing cardio and strength vs power. I have added Vitamin D supplements a few more times a week.
> 
> The biggest cleaning change is wiping down my car steering wheel with a damp cloth soaked in water and bleach. I wipe down all the handles, knobs, buttons etc that I touch daily. I clean most handles inside the house a more frequently now. *And I find myself stopping in public restrooms to wash my hands more frequently  when out as well.*



Just don’t touch the door with your bare hands on the way out and undo all that good hygiene!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2020)

One person's hysteria and over-reaction is another person's prudence and comfort level.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 13, 2020)

One person's hysteria and over-reaction is another person's prudence and comfort level.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 13, 2020)

StarSong said:


> One person's hysteria and over-reaction is another person's prudence and comfort level.


I guess that’s true, and I shouldn’t be so judgy. I just have a difficult time comprehending how buying three cases of sanitizer or literally an entire flat of toilet paper, both things I have seen with my own eyes, How that doesn’t go beyond prudent, and moves into the territory of selfishness.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 13, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Just don’t touch the door with your bare hands on the way out and undo all that good hygiene!


That's what paper towels or just one piece of toilet paper is for. Along with feet, legs, hip and elbows once another patron comes or goes.

The biggest hazard I've seen a public restroom is this air dryer called the blade in which you stick your hands through a narrow opening pointing down. The amount of dirty water or dirt at the bottom of those is creepy because it means people aren't fully washing or rinsing. And bumping the sides of the hole in or out could lead to transfer because people put their hands in their wet above the air flow.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 13, 2020)

I'm a little more of a germ phoebe than most folks. I went to the crowded grocery store this morning and wiped down my hands and arms with Lysol wipes I keep in my truck. I wanted to wash when I got home but forgot for a half hour. As I scratched my face I realized I forgot to wash so I washed immediately. I am bigger fan of washing than relying on wipes alone. Now if I could only count to twenty.


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 13, 2020)

I have been following the CDC recommendations. I realized I hadn't been taking my vitamin D supplement yesterday, I felt like slapping myself up side the head however that would have required close contact with my face.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 13, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I'm a little more of a germ phoebe than most folks. I went to the crowded grocery store this morning and wiped down my hands and arms with Lysol wipes I keep in my truck. I wanted to wash when I got home but forgot for a half hour. As I scratched my face I realized I forgot to wash so I washed immediately. I am bigger fan of washing than relying on wipes alone. Now if I could only count to twenty.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 16, 2020)

I saw this little video and several similar on teaching young children how handwashing with soap can stop the spread of germs.


----------



## Wren (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm being sensible and not panicking, although I was due to go out with a friend this morning, I noticed she  was coughing when she rang to check if I still wanted to go, so I made an excuse to stay home, I aint going out looking for trouble !


----------



## Tommy (Mar 16, 2020)

Yesterday I made our regular bi-weekly trip to the grocery store but this time I slipped on a pair of rubber gloves before going in.  It eliminated most opportunities for hand transfer of the virus and no need for hand sanitizer.

For years we've been using disposable nitrile gloves for a lot of things so we always have a good supply. They're inexpensive ... just another household disposable.  They're great for gardening, painting, working with solvents, and many other household tasks.

I think I'll start keeping a few pair in the glove box.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 16, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I am bigger fan of washing than relying on wipes alone. Now if I could only count to twenty.


----------



## charry (Mar 16, 2020)

just hibernating......i cant do much else, looking after my husband who is a stroke survivor....
plus over 70s ,if seen out now,will be arrested.....so not much else i can do    ,,hubby is 77 and im 64.....hmm ,wonder if i ll get arrested too...i could do with the rest !!


----------



## Ronni (Mar 18, 2020)

I made Ron call his doctor to get a three month supply of his inhaler. Normally he can only get a month at a time.  His lungs were a bit compromised from years of working on the railroad before it was regulated.   As a senior he's high risk, but he's at the top end of that because of his lung function.  He's also not working for the next two weeks to further minimize his risk.

We've stocked up the pantry and the freezer, just in case.  The fresh food won't last long, which is certainly what we prefer to eat, but    having a bunch of food at homes means less need to go out.  

I'm still working.  I wash my hands frequently and am very careful to not touch my face, and also have a protocol in place every time I leave a client's house.  I get in the car and immediately sanitize my hands, my steering wheel, wipe down my phone and the handles of my purse.  I want my car and my house to be safe zones, so I also have sanitizer and wipes and a spray bottle of alcohol at the entrance to the house and we all sanitize, spray down amazon packages before we bring them inside, wipe down everything we can before it comes in.  

I'm in daily touch with my kids. My first responder son in CA is required to work, and wouldn't stop working anyway, but he's taking precautions to make sure he doesn't bring anything home to his family.  His kids are out of school for the next several weeks.  

All my kids here but one are working from home.  I'm really worried about Grayson who's still going to work but is expecting any day to be told it's shut down.  He's the recovering addict, and is still getting his life back together and so has no financial or other resources in order to weather this next few weeks which is worrisome to me, but as a family we're all agreed that we'll help each other out as needed.

I delivered toilet paper, wipes and some food to one of my kids yesterday. He's been rationing TP because he couldn't find any. My daughter had extra, and I was driving close by his house so she said "here Mom, drop this off this to Cam" and he was very grateful! 
We're all doing what we can to help each other out.


----------



## toffee (Mar 18, 2020)

I have Dettol sprays for toilet seats --light pull downs ,,door handles, and taps ' do it each time I use the bathroom '
 have shingles yet again - even tho i had the vaccine ' felt rough but feeling better today ...


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2020)

I don't disinfect my already clean house because I see no need to do so.  It's just hubby and me; nobody else is entering our doors.  During our now infrequent errands, we make good use of the hand sanitizer in the car and wash well when we return home.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2020)

Ronni said:


> We're all doing what we can to help each other out.


My daughter is coming by today.  She picked up a few things for me at the grocery store (no TP ) and we're giving her some of our firewood. I think a lot of people will start sharing/bartering with family, neighbors and friends. Easier and safer than all braving the stores.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 18, 2020)

Remember to wipe your debit/credit cards and spray disinfectant on money you may receive.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 18, 2020)

Tommy said:


> Yesterday I made our regular bi-weekly trip to the grocery store but this time I slipped on a pair of rubber gloves before going in.  It eliminated most opportunities for hand transfer of the virus and no need for hand sanitizer.
> 
> For years we've been using disposable nitrile gloves for a lot of things so we always have a good supply. They're inexpensive ... just another household disposable.  They're great for gardening, painting, working with solvents, and many other household tasks.
> 
> I think I'll start keeping a few pair in the glove box.


We buy them too, usually from Costco.  The nitrile gloves are very handy for working on the car, disposing of mice traps, cleaning fish, etc.  

Here's a short video clip I just came across about washing hands.  I went to the Chick-fil-A drive up window today for take out, never tried them before.  The sandwiches were good and I paid with cash, told them to keep the change and the receipt.  I did think about having a couple of pairs of those gloves in the car, will do that.  We do have some in the truck that we use when we go camping/fishing.


----------

